# Alba Watches



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

anyone got one? got my eyes on one or two of there models, but apart from knowing that there part of the seiko group not heard a lot about them....anyone have any experience with any of there models? im pretty sire that mach will have at least one


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> anyone got one? got my eyes on one or two of there models, but apart from knowing that there part of the seiko group not heard a lot about them....anyone have any experience with any of there models? im pretty sire that mach will have at least one


Are you looking at some of the retro wired ones? B)


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

minkle said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > anyone got one? got my eyes on one or two of there models, but apart from knowing that there part of the seiko group not heard a lot about them....anyone have any experience with any of there models? im pretty sire that mach will have at least one
> ...


might be


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> minkle said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


Tempting aint they..but not quite right at the same time..


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

minkle said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > minkle said:
> ...


yeah....im the same with the zodiac seadragons....like them as well


----------



## mickyh7 (May 21, 2009)

I bought one off a Guy on this forum.It looked great,but on my wrist, it just didn't look quite right.

A bit 'Flashy' but it wasn't ? If you know what I mean.

Hard to describe. I sold it on to another chap on here and he was delighted with it !

Lot of watch for very little money though


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Well, i have this ...


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

This is the speed dragon dont know if it,s simular to the sea dragon but this is a huge chunk of metal you can see it,s size up against the PRC 200 which is 42mm without the crown this is about 49mm without the crown I find this quite a nice watch even though it weighs a ton be careful how you put it down in case it breaks the furiture. :sport:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> im pretty sire that mach will have at least one


Nope, never owned one


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

lots of Alba styles to choose from...I had the Riki Watanabe one...excellent!

Bought 2 ladies RIKI for the wife and now they are her favorite...

Here was my last one (just sold it)...a fully ISO diver with killer lume and quality...newer quartz capacitor version...likely around 2003 made...


----------



## Des (Mar 9, 2009)

mrteatime said:


> anyone got one? got my eyes on one or two of there models, but apart from knowing that there part of the seiko group not heard a lot about them....anyone have any experience with any of there models? im pretty sire that mach will have at least one


I have this Pulsar which is the same as the Alba AL4003X. It is very reliable. By the way the marks on the crystal are fluff not scratches


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Des said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > anyone got one? got my eyes on one or two of there models, but apart from knowing that there part of the seiko group not heard a lot about them....anyone have any experience with any of there models? im pretty sire that mach will have at least one
> ...


Hmmm- that's a very nice watch- automatic too, even better B) B)

I have this AKA (alba) in the drawer somewhere...





































My rubbish pics makes the watch look really crap, they're washed out terribly  , the watch has much more colour and is a lot nicer in the steel (so's to speak  )

John


----------



## peterh (Feb 6, 2007)

I have this Alba Orvitax, I love the styling, and the build quality seems fine.










Iâ€™d definitely have another but they are not that easy to find.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

I like the Alba sub-brand, Roox (which Rolex once unsucessfully sued because the brand-name was too close to theirs.) This is their solar model AHAD001 (image yahoojapan.com)


----------

